# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > React Native >  درخواست خروجی گرفتم از یک اپلیکیشن به فرمت اندروید + هزینه اش پرداخت میشود

## shervin_20

سلام دوستان . وقت بخیر. 

ما یک اپلیکیشن داریم که مربوط به یک قالب وردپرس هست و توسط سازنده خارجی تولید شده است. یک اپلیکیشن به زبان react  نوشته شده است.

ما میخواهیم یک خروجی به فرمت apk  و بدون مشکل گرفته شود. 

هر کدام از دوستان که میتواند لطفا مشخصات تماس را بگذارید تا با شما تماس بگیریم. 

هزینه نیز به صورت کامل پرداخت میشود.

----------

